# Introducig a new Cockatiel to a lone bird. Tips?



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey all

After a long discussion and trying various alternatives (toys etc) we've decided to get Midge a companion. We simply don't have the time or energy to keep up with her demands for attention. As she's a lone bird she seems to require an awful lot of interaction. Although the preening she gives us and the need to be around us is very touching, it's also quite wearing and borderline irritating. Poor Midge.

So in her best interests we are looking at getting a young male 'tiel to keep her company. Mister has his eye on a pretty little grey pied boy from the same place we got Midge. He's not very tame at all. Midge on the other hand is very tame, responds to basic commands such as 'up' to step onto a hand, grooms us, takes food from our mouths etc etc. Midge is between 6 months - 1 year. Think She's going through her first molt now but seems to be losing feathers quite slowly. The baby boy is about 8 weeks old apparently.

What should we watch out for introducing a new bird into the home? Will the new boy learn from Midge and make it easier to tame him or are we likely to 'lose' Midge back to 'birdnes'  Losing her would be sad but if it's in her best interests and makes her happier then that's for the best.

If anyone more experienced has any advice we'd be really grateful.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Introduce the new bird slowly. At first you should quarantine it anyway, but they'll probably be able to hear each other which is a good first step in the get-acquainted process. When quarantine is over you can put the cages in the same room (not too close together at first) and let them get used to seeing each other. When you think they're reasonably well-accustomed to each other you can start letting them out of the cage at the same time, not too close together at first (again) and let them set the pace on closing the gap.

There's never any guarantee that two particular birds will like each other no matter how carefully you introduce them. But even if these two never like each other well enough to share a cage, they'll still end up forming a flock bond and won't want to be too far apart from each other. So they'll provide companionship for each other no matter what. At the other extreme, they may end up liking each other very much indeed so that breeding becomes an issue.

A cockatiel that is already tame will usually stay tame when a new bird is introduced, and will even stay tame if they end up breeding. A bird that isn't tame may learn a little from the tame one, but it will mostly be up to you to teach him that you're safe and friendly.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

I'm glad you're deciding to get a companion for Midge, if you're unable to provide the attention she needs. Good decision. 
As for them getting along; it really depends on each birds' personality. You never can tell, just like with people. I would be concerned though about breeding; a male and a female, well, theres bound to be some problems in that area if the two bond well. So be on the lookout for hormonal behaviors. 
1 more thing; don't let your birds eat out of your mouth. Mammalian saliva has bacteria in it toxic to birds. Good luck!


----------



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. 
We actually picked up two male greys over the weekend. Went with the intention of having one but when I saw the poor conditions the birds were being kept in I couldn't bear to leave one behind. The cages were small sparse and filthy with only one budgie toy in each cage to entertain them. They had been kept seperate too and were clinging to the cage bars facing eachother for contact. I was gleefully told that one boy 'loves his swing' which was a tiny budgie swing, when in fact he only had that and one other low down perch to sit on. The family had bought a new Quaker Parrot which was proudly displayed in a huge Brio Aviary in the lounge and was duly let out to entertain us, and the owner admitted the 'tiels had been shut in the other room on their own and they didn't have the time for them anymore. Humf!
So be brought both birds home and after a couple of days settling they are doing well. One boy sings beautifully! We have decied we cannot keep 3 and have put one of the boys up for rehoming. We have an elderly gent coming tomorrow to have a look at one of the boys and he seems like a perfect match. He said his last 'Tiel died in the sumer and he's now ready for a replacement. It lived for 23 years!!!!!!!!
So fingers crossed it will be a happy ending all round


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Goes to show people don't do their research before buying a Cockatiel. 

But, I'm glad you rescued them, kudos to you! fingers crossed there's a happy ending for the other little one and he goes to a great, loving home.


----------

